# Can't install Crysis



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

Hi,

I just installed Vista Ultimate x64 on my pc. Before I installed Vista I had XP Professional on it and Crysis did work great.
But now I did a clean install (first format and then install Vista) and the problem is I can't install Crysis now.
When I press Install at the autorun my mousepointer changes for a second and I see a little black screen and after 1 sec it just closes and nothing starts.
When I go to the DVD and try to install from there it says:
'The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher.'

And if I start the file named Crysis.msi then I get this problem:
'Couldn't launch the CD Key tool. Setup will be terminated.'

These are the specs of my pc:
Intel Core 2 Duo,Boxed, E8400, Socket 775
MSI P35 NEO2-FIR
Asus EN8800GT,512MB, GDDR3, PCI Express x16
Team Elite,2048MB, DDR2. PC6400, 800MHz, 2x

My processor isn't clocked so it runs @ 3.00ghz and I have combined total of 4gb ram.
On XP I could run the game perfectly so I know my pc can handle it.
How can I install Crysis??


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

Hmmm. Since it saids your windows is not compatible with your Operating System, then you need a new OS. Or try right clicking the file > compatiblity > Check Run this program in compatibility mode for: > Windows XP Service Pack 2.


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

compatibility mode doesn't work 
So do I need to reinstall Vista? (maybe x32 now?)


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry to say but you would have to.


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

Do u know how to make a second hdd? (I got C:\ but I want to make another out of C:\ called Z:\ for example, so I can back-up my files there)


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

DonChillow said:


> Do u know how to make a second hdd? (I got C:\ but I want to make another out of C:\ called Z:\ for example, so I can back-up my files there)



Sorry but I don't know how to. You can use a USB stick or even a Ipod to store the files. And its strange how people can run crysis on x64 and you can't. Do you know if your mobo supports Vista X64?


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

this is how my pc looks like:
    * Aspire X-Plorer
    * Corsair CMPSU-450VX,450Watt
    * Intel Core 2 Duo,Boxed, E8400, Socket 775
    * Team Elite,2048MB, DDR2. PC6400, 800MHz, 2x
    * Seagate Barracuda ES, 250 GB, 7200 RPM, 16 MB, SATA II
    * MSI P35 NEO2-FIR
    * Asus EN8800GT,512MB, GDDR3, PCI Express x16
    * Lite-On DH-20A4P-09C DVDRW
    * Apacer MegaSteno AE100 Cardreader (16 in 1)

I think my mobo can handle Vista x64. I know for sure it can handle Vista.


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

DonChillow said:


> this is how my pc looks like:
> * Aspire X-Plorer
> * Corsair CMPSU-450VX,450Watt
> * Intel Core 2 Duo,Boxed, E8400, Socket 775
> ...



Um... The psu can't handle those high-end stuff. Get at least 600 watts +


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 4, 2008)

Umm.. I might be wrong (usually I am when it comes to games under Vista..), but perhaps Crysis isn't compatible with Vista 64Bit?

I just thought of it since this is a clue:

"'The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 (32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher.'"

What does the package/box the game came in say? I can't remember if it was Vista64 bit comp. or not...


<edit>
Ok, it IS compatible with Vista64 (called my friend who I gave the game to). But strange enough, some people find it diffucult just to launch the game once installed, and/or it crashes. Try Vista32??


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

The problem isn't that I can't start the game. I can't even install it 
If u want to start the game there is a x64 *.exe version so it also should work with x64 (like u said it).
I will try to install Vista32


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 4, 2008)

I managed to install it on my Vista 64 Bit, you should be able to as well.

Get all the Updates for Vista, even install the Service Pack 1 for it, then try to install Crysis again.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, is it a Boot Leg copy of the game or a purchased copy?


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

I've installed all the updates (except all the language files cuz they are 0,6gb each and I don't want to waste my HD to something I wont use).
I dont mind, but this is a purchased copy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 4, 2008)

DonChillow said:


> I've installed all the updates (except all the language files cuz they are 0,6gb each and I don't want to waste my HD to something I wont use).
> I dont mind, but this is a purchased copy.



So you have installed Service Pack 1?


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 4, 2008)

Take a look at this thread, http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=318909

That guy had the same somewhat of the same issue as you, all he did was returned it and got a new one and the new one worked for him.

Here are more people with the same issue

http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?pid=258734

http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2007/11/15/fixes-for-crysis-errors-crashes-bugs-and-install-problems/


----------



## GLD (May 4, 2008)

Could hitting F8 on boot and selecting "Disable Driver Signature Enforcement" help? I had to select that to install the 8.4 Cats. on Vista 64. I will be going to Vista 64bit on my main PC and have Crysis. I sure hope it will work.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

i ran crysis on 64bit never had any problems make sure that you uninstall deamon tools or alcahol 120 or w/e if you have any disk emulator progs as crysis's protection wont allow installation with those installed


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

If your using deamon you can just turn the elmulation on. Then you'll be ok. I'm running vista x64 it works fine for me.


----------



## Snipe343 (May 4, 2008)

umm, i have those installed and use them to install crysis occasionally(i do have it but i leave me disk sometimes and have it on a external drive) and did you try turning UAC off or running as admin?


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

I've Daemon Tools installed and I dont think that's the problem because when I had XP I had also DT installed.

I bought the game through a site and they don't take it back :S
I'm runnig as admin (also only account) and UAC is turned off.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

Where did you get the game? Direct2Drive?


----------



## DonChillow (May 4, 2008)

No. I don't life in the USA.
I got a from a dutch site (cuz I live in the Netherlands): www.bol.com


----------



## Snipe343 (May 4, 2008)

go download a torrent version and use your key. thats the best thing i could think of doing, i also think it would be ok because you have the game

(if the torrent version works)


----------



## anticlutch (May 4, 2008)

DonChillow said:


> Do u know how to make a second hdd? (I got C:\ but I want to make another out of C:\ called Z:\ for example, so I can back-up my files there)



Partition your main HD then. I don't know about Vista but when you're installing XP it gives you an option to create partitions on any installed hard drives, essentially creating new drives.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

you can partition one in windowgo to administrative tools>computer management>Disk management than you just right click on w/e drive you want and you can partition it


admin tools can be in your start menu if you enable it in the tool bar properties or you can find it in your CP


----------



## CrackerJack (May 4, 2008)

If you want to make a second partition on the primary drive. Use Acronis Disk Director Suite and resize the hard drive. It's easy to use.


----------



## DonChillow (May 5, 2008)

It's solved. I guess you were right and I needed to reinstall my OS.
I tried Acronis but I didn't worked and after that I tried to make a second partition. But something went wrong and I lost all my data 
But on the good side I installed Vista x64 Ultimate and it works like a charm now 
So thnx all for your advice


----------



## DonChillow (May 5, 2008)

I mean Vista 32 (and srry for double posting, i dont know why it posted 2 messages )


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 5, 2008)

*try this*



DonChillow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just installed Vista Ultimate x64 on my pc. Before I installed Vista I had XP Professional on it and Crysis did work great.
> But now I did a clean install (first format and then install Vista) and the problem is I can't install Crysis now.
> ...




install update for widows and install crisis 1.1 patch it maybe work now


----------



## Kirby123 (May 25, 2008)

i have windows xp 32 bit sp 2 and i cant get the sandbox2 to work.... can anyone pm me to help me out?


----------

